# colposcopy with biopsy



## pscott (Oct 26, 2011)

When a colposcopy is done with a biopsy, do you wait for a path report
to code it like you would other biopsies, or do you go with the given
DX such as abnormal pap? What about a vulvular biopsy or an endometrial
biopsy?
Thanks!


----------



## ajs (Oct 27, 2011)

pscott said:


> When a colposcopy is done with a biopsy, do you wait for a path report
> to code it like you would other biopsies, or do you go with the given
> DX such as abnormal pap? What about a vulvular biopsy or an endometrial
> biopsy?
> Thanks!



You can go either way with those.  It is preferred to wait for results so you can code the procedure to the highest specificity, but it is ok to bill with the known diagnosis and when the patient comes to discuss results later use the diagnosis obtained from the path report.


----------

